# face plate for emco compact 8



## bernhard (May 29, 2012)

Dear all,

I am looking for drawings to make a face plate for my Emco compact 8. Who can help me? Also I am interested in an overview of turning speeds for different materials. I prefer RPM instead of mm/sec or m/min.

Kindest regards,

Ben


----------



## 12bolts (May 29, 2012)

bernhard said:


> Also I am interested in an overview of turning speeds for different materials. I prefer RPM instead of mm/sec or m/min.



Ben,
Whilst RPM is important, there is also the relationship between RPM and feed. Are you confusing that with mm/sec or m/min?
Materials need to be machined in feet/min, or other relative measurement.
RPM refers more to the speed that something can be turned safely for the diameter you are working with. eg a 1/2" diameter spindle could safely spin at 1000 RPM, however your 8" lump of something that you are making into a faceplate may only be safely spun at perhaps 200 RPM. However the feed rate, measured in ft/min, etc, would possibly still be the same for both operations. The tool will just progress slower as the RPM drops.
This is also dependant on the size of the lathe. A smaller lathe will not handle the forces exerted by a spinning piece as well as a larger lathe, all other things being equal.
Hope I havent confused you too much?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (May 29, 2012)

Try this as a starting point for cutting speeds. It is not the be-all-and-end-all, but it should help. I made it up from suggested cutting speeds for common materials cut by tooling sizes that I had available. I averaged the suggested speeds to get the RPMs listed.

View attachment Mill Cutting Speeds.pdf


When in doubt, start at a slower speed and increase until you get into trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## Oscar F1 (Aug 11, 2021)

din 55021 
maby you find it under this name ?


----------

